# Steven Segal's Emotional Range



## FearlessFreep (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2006)

I see nothing wrong here.

There are many that know me that would say I have the same range.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 7, 2006)

Are you a professional actor?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 7, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Are you a professional actor?


 
No, but I should be shouldn't I, If Seagal can do it, so can I.  

The man of 1000 faces... they just happen to look alike.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, I once saw Steven Segal give a big, friendly smile once. Damn near fell off my chair.

There used to be a guy that ran a Friday(?) night program that showcased foreign movies. If you had a billingual television you could see old movies in English. Every gaijin who lived in Japan before cable knew and watched this guy. His signature ending was to say "sayonara" three times at the end of the program.

And sometimes he would interview foriegn actors when they were in Japan prior to showing their movies. Segal must have been a watcher when he lived in Japan and loved this guy like all the rest of us did. And when he did the interview Segal _just couldn't_ keep up the tough guy front and smiled and joked with the guy. I thought it amazing.

I also remember that there was a commercial he did for a drug store chain in Japan that has him riding down the street on a bike and singing. It did not last long on the air, but I think I could find it someday.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a couple of viedos of Segal teaching seminars and he was laughing and jokeing with the students so i know he can smile


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> i have a couple of viedos of Segal teaching seminars and he was laughing and jokeing with the students so i know he can smile


 
Oh, so you're saying his range is greater than mine then.... no wonder I'm not an actor.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2006)

Seagal can smile but you have to love that chart!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Seagal can smile but you have to love that chart!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


Right on! Seagal Sensei didn't exactly make it into the movies for his acting ability.  It's kind of like a C student going to college on an athletic scholarship.


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jul 8, 2006)

That about cover's his acting abilty...LOL


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2006)

Perhaps the faces are his acting, and he really does smile....

Then again, maybe he's just annoyed at going straight to video these days.  

Still on more film than I'll ever be!


----------

